# Giant Defy



## demondescender (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, here is the dilema! I bought a new Fort SLC alloy frame with carbon rear and built it with Ultegra & 105 parts, Easton Circuit wheelset & Fizik Arione saddle. Very nice bike but cannot get the fit right! The deadly age/flexibility combo is biting at 42 years of age! The eff. tt of 565mm perhaps too much despite a 159cm head tube and 80mm stem which gives twitchy handling.

I have looked at Specialized Secteur and also the Defy, which appears to offer better value. 

Is the Defy a good fast ride or should I bite the bullet and go for a Roubaix?

I am a 95kg recreational rider so a Roubaix might be too much bike.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Both bikes are endurance bikes and fast.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I've owned a Roubaix Expert with full Ultegra up until a few years ago. I had to sell it as I was having some financial problems, which have now been resolved. Now own a 2012 Defy Advanced 1 with SRAM Force. but There's never such a thing as too much bike, but there is such a thing as not enough bike.


----------



## shnipe (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a Sectuer and its great if not heavy. I prefer the look of the Defy and would prefer a carbon defy or a roubaix as replacement. the M/L fits me on Giant and the XL sexteur (58) fit me best so the fit is diff for my frame anyway


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the Advanced Defy 0 which has the Di2 Ultegra. Fantastic ride, not too much bike for me in the hills of VA. I'm 54, and I ride the M/L with a 110mm stem. I'd take it over the Roubaix any day of the week; that's just me.....


----------

